# black marble x cellophane



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

since i have fry from this pair, i decided i'd do a spawn log. He ate ninety percent of the eggs because they were deformed, as i explained in another post, but these few, i count about 14 - 18 of them, may be okay i suppose. Hopefully some will be black marble females


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Update: 

4 day old fry have just had the first water change, and they are about to get their second syringe full of live brine shrimp. Ive seen no trace of brine shrimp since this morning so they must have been eaten.


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

Um... Whats in the picture?


----------

